# Aggressive, disobedient and hyperactive dog.



## FrankieMagee (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a German Shepherd named Draco. He'll be two in January.

We got him when he was six months old and he's always been hyperactive, we've tried to keep him occupied filling his kong with treats, peanut butter, walking him as often as possible etc. But he just doesn't know when to stop. we've taken his toys away and had assigned "playtime". He just throws himself on or between your legs, jumps up at us and won't be told no. When he is told off, he becomes aggressive and starts barking, baring teeth then running away as if it's a big game. We have ignored him, he's been smacked, we've tried the Ceaser prodding and "ssh" noises, the tugging collar, isolating him. Nothing works. 

It's become so bad that my Mum can't even walk to and from the kitchen without him mouthing her, biting her clothes, slippers as she is walking. She is constantly bruised and has holes in most of her pyjamas because of him. He does the same with my boyfriend but isn't too bad with me or my Dad. He won't sit unless there's something offered, won't come, drop things and if he gets out in the front garden, we can't get him back in as he always wants a chase. We now can't even play with him without his playing becoming aggressive and the barking starting etc so we can do hardly anything with our dog. As soon as there's company, he jumps all over them and can't be pushed down, he just will not give up!

I have a nephew who is one and a niece coming along soon so we're worried about the dog around the children as we keep having to put him out when they're around, we want to be able to have him in the same room as people. If we can't control him or he doesn't calm down, we will have to give him away but we all really want to know how to help him. 

If anyone has any ideas, please let me know!
Thanks


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Is he on a high carb food? What food? Have you thought about having thyroid checked?


----------



## FrankieMagee (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes, he was checked in the vets and they said it was fine. He eats Wagg food I'm not too sure if that's high sorry :/


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Has he ever gone to any obedience classes?


----------



## FrankieMagee (Nov 12, 2012)

He went to a trainer for a week or so then the same trainer had him for two weeks recently while we were away. He's good for the trainer but the second time my parents went to pick him up and as soon as he knew they were there he started playing up and tried to dominate the other dogs there. When we got him back from the first time he was good for about a day then started playing up again. We got him to stay in his basket for a few minutes, but now if he is sent to his bed for being naughty, he sits in his bed while you stand with him then follows you as you walk away. My Dad carried on putting him back for literally hours but he just refuses to listen. The second time he was just the same as if he has never been to training. But apparently he was really good for the trainer.

Ooh, sorry also forgot to mention something really odd he does, for attention, he'll chase his tail and whack into you as he does in then rip the hairs out of his tail. If we all ignore him, he does stop but our attention can't always be on him so he continues to rip out hairs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would say he needs way more exercise and you need to work with him, not against him.
Tail chasing is obsessive behavior(serious!)

Can you get him into some agility or herding type classes? It really isn't fair to him to ask him to settle with a peanutbutter filled kong or walks....those do not work his brain! Treibball would be a great way to work him! 




He needs an outlet for his energy. GSD's are a working breed, they need to exercise both mind and body. It isn't his fault he is who he is, you need to step up and help him be the best dog he can be!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds like he is completely bored. Have you thought about taking him to training and your the handler? It's nice that you sent him away, but did you learn how to work with your dog? Obedience classes can do lots for the owner and the dog. It sounds like no one is a strong enough leader and he knows he can do what he wants. Mine is 14 months and she has gone through 4-5 classes, a couple one day classes, and now she is in agility. I still work obedience with her daily. There is a balance of mental and physical exercise with these dogs..some might need a little bit more of one then the other.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Sending him to a trainer doesn't train the family. It sounds like the dog isn't the issue, but what's happening in the home. He may well be a high-drive dog placed in a family dog home. A HUGE mistake and mis-match! Have you spoken to the breeder about the problems you're having... if you got him from a breeder? If I were in your position, I'd be asking the trainer you had for him to find him a more appropriate home. If not, you need your family to take classes WITH the dog so your family can be trained how to handle him and how to meet his needs. It sounds like his energy needs aren't being met, and he doesn't have the mental stimulation he needs. He sounds like a dog that would do well in some sort of club or activity on a regular basis after your family learns how to handle him.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Can you get him into some agility or herding type classes?


This might be good for him down the line, but he would need some obedience behind him to do any sport.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Time for a new trainer. One that trains the humans just as much as the dog. Things have to change. And his exercise needs up. Physically & mentally. Several training sessions a day and several exercise outlets. A long doesn't even drain my 4 month old puppie's energy. Where are you located? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## FrankieMagee (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the suggestions! 

My parents (Mum especially) was taught how to handle the dog. We got him from a breeders, but they let him dominate by letting him on to couches and he would let nobody near and would be aggressive towards them if they tried to sit in "his space" we have none of that in our house which is what he doesn't like. The Treiball looks really great! I'll definitely look into going to training with him. My mum has had around five shepherds in her life and they were all amazing, sweet dogs. We have a park behind out house where we constantly throw balls for him which I know isn't always enough, but I had no idea you could get all this sort or equipment for dogs and I'm sure my parents don't either so I'm really glad I can look these up now!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I second what Jag said-this is the wrong dog for your family and with the right person he could really shine. What bloodlines is he from?


----------



## FrankieMagee (Nov 12, 2012)

We are located in Liverpool, England. We take him on several walks a day if possible but he's just never quiet.

Physical and mental exercise aside though, is there any way for us to stop Draco's aggression, jumping etc? He just thinks he can get away with anything with everyone other than myself and my Dad.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Call that trainer and have him come to your home to observe the behavior. This dog has no respect at all for your parents. The trainer needs to teach them how deal with him. If he was good at the trainer's and running all over your parents then the problem is the structure in the home.


----------



## FrankieMagee (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't know what bloodlines sorry :/
We asked his trainer if he'd like to have him as he really loves him but we've not heard back since and have been looking for a new home for him. I just know we really love him and it's a shame we can't seem to meet his needs. Coming on here was my last idea for trying to help my parents with him and get suggestions.


----------



## FrankieMagee (Nov 12, 2012)

He has respect for myself and my dad as we ignore him while we're doing something as we were advised to do by a trainer. Whereas my mum makes a fuss of him and so do a few other members of the family that sometimes visit us. 

Before we can have a hope in training him though, we need to sort out his disobedience and I just don't know how we can. He needs to listen to all of us, not just one or two 

Thanks for all your posts, really appreciate them


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Will the trainer come and observe in your house?


----------



## FrankieMagee (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes, he has done before and after nothing worked just said he needed a smack basically.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ohhhh....find a new trainer. You shouldn't have to smack a dog to get them to behave.


----------



## FrankieMagee (Nov 12, 2012)

That's exactly what I thought! He's just so impossible. 
I make it look like nobody cares or loves him on here but we really do, he gets a lot of cuddles and praise. However again with my mum it's a vicious circle, she pays him attention and he sees this as permission to jump up and mouth her, he gets shouted at, barking/chase begins etc.. 

It's just so stressful, I really do want to help him so much as he's such a lovely dog and I believe he can be better and so can we.

Does anybody have any advice for me about the pulling hair out of his tail? It really bothers me that he does this and actually pulls himself over most of the time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She needs to completely ignore him. Completely. He gets nothing without working for it. 

And find him a job. The tail behavior is OCD. I would find a good trainer AND talk to a vet about the OCD.


----------



## FrankieMagee (Nov 12, 2012)

OCD? Wow  

I will tell my Dad about taking him to the vets. 

Thanks a lot, it's all great help


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you keep him busier, he may cease the tail chasing.
Or not....
I would really ask your parents to step up the NILIF and get with a training program so you can move on to agility or the treibball(not sure the trainer you are using is a good fit/they should have addressed the tail issue from the get-go?)


----------



## FrankieMagee (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm researching trainers at the minute and found a good few local ones, really hope this helps him! 

Thanks Onyx'girl for that link, printing it out as we speak, just what we need! Thank you


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There are other articles on that link, I haven't read through them all, but you may get some good suggestions on handling your cute beast besides the NILIF articles.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

You may find some helpful information on this website too:
ShirleyChong.com Homepage

And also this one:
Rank Civ

That second one will likely help with your mom, or whoever is really going to be his main handler.

Good luck.


----------



## FrankieMagee (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone, your suggestions are already a massive help. We all completely ignored him this morning. When I refused to play with him he did run into cupboards for a while but he seems to be a bit more settled now.

Mum's going to ignore him for 48 hours 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You need to stop thinking the dog is "impossible" and look into what your family needs to do so that this dog's needs are met. 
Study the links the members gave you, learn about the breed, understand what you've got. The problem is not the dog, but humans who need to understand that this is not a human baby, but a highly intelligent and energetic animal who is bored, frustrated and becoming neurotic because he has no job, leadership or direction.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

FrankieMagee said:


> We got him to stay in his basket for a few minutes, but now if he is sent to his bed for being naughty, he sits in his bed while you stand with him then follows you as you walk away. My Dad carried on putting him back for literally hours but he just refuses to listen.


Teaching a dog to go to their place and stay there until released is great, but the way your Dad is doing it is never going to work. I start very small, just a few seconds at a time, and work up to longer and longer, rewarding frequently for staying in place, and ALWAYS releasing before the dog self-releases. You want your dog to think that being in his bed is GREAT! 

In the meantime, while you work on training, I'd tether him to a piece of furniture near his bed, so he has no choice but to stay there. Right now there's nothing keeping him there and nothing preventing him from leaving, so it's no wonder he just gets up and follows when you walk away.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i agree the dog needs some NILIF training. understand no training happens over night. it takes time, patience and the right training help. the dog is capable of learning, its the owners that need to learn how to apply the training. i also agree that the dog needs a job. pick an activity like agility, tracking, etc. your dog will learn to pay attention to you through a working activity., my preference would be obedience training first, and a good trainer. then add things from there. it takes time and patience and you have to be totally commited and consistant in order to see improvement.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a dog just like this. Reactive, so hyper that no amount of anything is ever enough, and also tail chases when she's even more nervous/stressed. She self-pets, if you ignore her she drops the Kong on your foot, chews on you, paws you, etc. It's like having a pesty, inappropriate little kid in the house. She's not dumb - she has trained to do many things. It seems to be a personality disorder. I've come to think this dog as mentally ill. If you find an answer, other than the obvious things that I've tried, let me know.


----------

